# Bid this small lot and walkway



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

hey guys I have been on my own for 3 years now. I have about 23 driveways and 4 small commercial accounts. I have had this bar for 2 years now and I want to jack the price up a little due to the traffic and high insurance cost this year...

Below I need a price for push on ''1 trigger

The green outline is side walks and all has to be done with a blower. its a pain on the small driveway outlined in green because he has 2 huge vans there so I cant get my truck in there to plow it. I need a bid for blowing everything in the green, plowing the lot outlined in red and a salting price for the lot in the red. I can do all of this in about 45- 1 hour by myself. i don't think im charging enough at all.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

$29.99 if you act now.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How much are you charging them now?

$19.99. + they pay for your fuel, but only if they sign up in the next 30 minutes.

Q, why a snowblowers for 1" of snow on the sidewalk?

Q,if it snows 6" in 24hr, do you plow it 6 times?

are you bidding on both business? the bar and the HAVC shop?

ps next time use your sniping tool, as a screen shot still leaves the search bar with the concordances.http://boulter.com/gps/#42.9338799 - 88.4063243


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Snowblowing with a 1" trigger? Leaf blower!


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

jhall22guitar;2042039 said:


> Snowblowing with a 1" trigger? Leaf blower!


No I have a 2 inch trigger it was a typo. Never mind lol didn't know everyone on here was going to be such a big [email protected]


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

SnoFarmer;2042031 said:


> How much are you charging them now?
> 
> $19.99. + they pay for your fuel, but only if they sign up in the next 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


Lol I'm not to worried. I know the owners way to well they woundlt let anyone steal it from me anyways.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

jbsplow;2042043 said:


> Lol I'm not to worried. I know the owners way to well they woundlt let anyone steal it from me anyways.


then why did you get paint out and try to hide it?

If you "know" the "owners" ask them what they paid last year and why they are looking for a new guy?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

jbsplow;2042042 said:


> No I have a 2 inch trigger it was a typo. Never mind lol didn't know everyone on here was going to be such a big [email protected]


Ok, either way the blower is overkill. Have someone do the walkways with a shovel unless its over 5" while you are plowing. Backdrop the driveway and then push to the sides.

For plowing the lot will you be going every time there is 2", or will he only let you plow "X" amount of times in 24hrs? We need some more information so they will stop joking.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

SnoFarmer;2042046 said:


> then why did you get paint out and try to hide it?
> 
> If you "know" the "owners" ask them what they paid last year and why they are looking for a new guy?


 Ok we're getting off topic. Didn't know you were such a keyboard warrior. No one will take it from me and I can guarantee you that consider one of my family members runs one of the company's.. And the other guy retired after plowing for 25 years and gave it to me. It's right in north prairie wi, owners name is Scott give him a call if you want to try and take it lol. I just wanted to see what other ppl would charge but I guess I'm asking in the wrong place with some big dogs behind the screen


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

I plow it when we get 2 or more. If we get a big storm I go 2-3 times to keep it open. If we get 5-6 inches I usually will go open it then come back later and clean it up after its done.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

jbsplow;2042049 said:


> Ok we're getting off topic. Didn't know you were such a keyboard warrior. No one will take it from me and I can guarantee you that consider one of my family members runs one of the company's.. And the other guy retired after plowing for 25 years and gave it to me. It's right in north prairie wi, owners name is Scott give him a call if you want to try and take it lol. I just wanted to see what other ppl would charge but I guess I'm asking in the wrong place with some big dogs behind the screen


Actually my post is right on topic.
And I handeled you with kid~ gloves.

Why don't you call them up, ask, hey, if you don't mind me asking....
As you say you know them and there now "family"....

What I or anyone charges has nothing to do with what you charge,
It's time to grow up and stand on your own 2 feet.

We have been doing what you asked,
And you don't like the answers.
And you certainly don't like it when your asked a question.

You see we can't do your home work for you.
Or were you expecting us to sit down and spend the time to write up a proposal for you?

You tell us, what would you charge......
You go first.
Then someone will chime in with , your to high or to low.

And what about salt?

:waving:
Ps im not the one who is trying to hide the info, you are,
And a sec ago you dint care,
Now it seems I hit a nerve


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, so you had the place last year, how much were you charging last year? Per push? per 2"? how much for salt. How long did it take


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Not to be a jerk, but people who come posting the way your first one was get the same response. We need more information. People forget that everyone on here is spread across the country and into canada. every region is different. With some additional information like what you would price it at, we can say if you are high or low for our area, and hopefully give you the response you are looking for.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

First of all nobody likes to just bid a job for someone else, its not the way its done here. Tell us what you think it should be and we can go from there. Every area is a little different, Jersey and Philly areas charge twice as much as I would.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wonder if lawyers\doctors\electricians\plumbers\CPA's go to their respective web forums and ask others how much they should charge?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2042062 said:


> First of all nobody likes to just bid a job for someone else, its not the way its done here. Tell us what you think it should be and we can go from there. Every area is a little different, Jersey and Philly areas charge twice as much as I would.


10x as much.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2042065 said:


> 10x as much.


$50,000. for a 2 day event for about a 5 acre? lot. I will never forget that.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2042063 said:


> I wonder if lawyers\doctors\electricians\plumbers\CPA's go to their respective web forums and ask others how much they should charge?


Maybe thats why the lawyers here cost so much. They are either stupid expensive, or remind me of a past member here that may have um... flown away. :laughing:


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

LapeerLandscape;2042062 said:


> First of all nobody likes to just bid a job for someone else, its not the way its done here. Tell us what you think it should be and we can go from there. Every area is a little different, Jersey and Philly areas charge twice as much as I would.


. I get 300$ for everything including salt it's never taken me more than 90
Minutes. I use 75-100 pounds of salt depending on weather. Now you masters can start flaming away lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It's not worth me time.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

jbsplow;2042074 said:


> . I get 300$ for everything including salt it's never taken me more than 90
> Minutes. I use 75-100 pounds of salt depending on weather. Now you masters can start flaming away lol


I'm just a small 2 man show. I work highway construction all summer and have my own landscape/small plowing and firewood company on the side that I do maybe 20-40k year on just for some extra cash I'm still young and learning as I grow that's why I wanted a idea


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

jbsplow;2042074 said:


> . I get 300$ for everything including salt it's never taken me more than 90
> Minutes. I use 75-100 pounds of salt depending on weather. Now you masters can start flaming away lol


What are you using to salt (tailgate spreader? by hand?)

For EVERYTHING that price is probably good. But i think its taking too long to plow at 90minutes. Most trucks with a 8' plow can clear a 1 acre lot in an hour.

We own a small parking lot for an apartment building (about the same size as that parking lot) but probably twice the amount of walkways and we pay $150 every 3" including salt


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

SnoFarmer;2042075 said:


> It's not worth me time.


You would probably charge about 600 right? Prolly take you about 15 mins aswell right? And salt would be another 375$?


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

jhall22guitar;2042077 said:


> What are you using to salt (tailgate spreader? by hand?)
> 
> For EVERYTHING that price is probably good. But i think its taking too long to plow at 90minutes. Most trucks with a 8' plow can clear a 1 acre lot in an hour.
> 
> We own a small parking lot for an apartment building (about the same size as that parking lot) but probably twice the amount of walkways and we pay $150 every 3" including salt


I salt by hand with a walk behind. Just picked up a new snow ex tailgate salter tho. Honestly I would say with blowing and shoveling it takes me a good hour. I base all my work at 100-150$ a hour and I think that's pretty fair considering subs only pay 65-70 max around here


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

jbsplow;2042080 said:


> I salt by hand with a walk behind. Just picked up a new snow ex tailgate salter tho. Honestly I would say with blowing and shoveling it takes me a good hour. I base all my work at 100-150$ a hour and I think that's pretty fair considering subs only pay 65-70 max around here


Personally, I think the price is high, and if they called around they would get a much lower price, in the $150 range. If the lot is empty, its easy. Plus there is no need to shovel the driveway, you can pull the snow back with the plow and push to the sides to get it done, and have a kid come with you for $10 an hour to shovel while you plow and you can have it done in less that half an hour.

The guys that come to our building come plow with the storm to keep it open, are in and out in 10 minutes. Then come once at the end of the storm for 20 to cleanup and make it look nice.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

jbsplow;2042074 said:


> . I get 300$ for everything including salt it's never taken me more than 90
> Minutes. I use 75-100 pounds of salt depending on weather. Now you masters can start flaming away lol


If you get $300. for that you surely don't need any input from me, that's good money. That's what $200. an hour with a couple bags of salt.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

LapeerLandscape;2042084 said:


> If you get $300. for that you surely don't need any input from me, that's good money. That's what $200. an hour with a couple bags of salt.


Thats what I thought at first. I know some guys here charge $20-25 per bag of salt spread. So he's getting $260 for plowing that and shoveling. Not even a big lot, and glad my families apartment building isn't paying his price!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

jbsplow;2042074 said:


> . I get 300$ for everything including salt it's never taken me more than 90
> Minutes. I use 75-100 pounds of salt depending on weather. Now you masters can start flaming away lol





jbsplow;2042080 said:


> I salt by hand with a walk behind. Just picked up a new snow ex tailgate salter tho. Honestly I would say with blowing and shoveling it takes me a good hour. I base all my work at 100-150$ a hour and I think that's pretty fair considering subs only pay 65-70 max around here


Now he's slamdering us all, masters.
It just doesn't add up?
2hr= At your rate......
Your charging over $75?for 100 lbs of salt.....
And you want to charge them more?

No wonder why you don't want the competition to see the location.

90 minutes to plow one AC, with 1-2" in it.
No more than a hr to plow. 
It's taking you 50 minutes to do the sidewalks and spread 70lbs of salt...
Your milking it.
They should be looking for a new guy.....

Your over priced.
My price, doesn't matter.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

SnoFarmer;2042088 said:


> Now he's slamdering us all, masters.
> It just doesn't add up?
> 2hr= At your rate......
> Your charging over $75?for 100 lbs of salt.....
> ...


 Thank you. What is your price master?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I would be in the $150 range MAX, and I do agree with snofarmer. If the competition showed up there, you would be gone with that price.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

jhall22guitar;2042094 said:


> I would be in the $150 range MAX, and I do agree with snofarmer. If the competition showed up there, you would be gone with that price.


For salt, plow, and shovel? Idk how you can be profitable at $150 I have had two bids from huge company's around here that would blow your minds.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

take the advice, ignore it, don't listen to it, whatever, but no need for the name calling or inappropriate language

thanks


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

jhall22guitar;2042094 said:


> I would be in the $150 range MAX, and I do agree with snofarmer. If the competition showed up there, you would be gone with that price.


lets break this down 150.00

200 pounds of salt is 60.00$ spread 
(I meant this originally not 100 #) lot is in bad shape and needs to be repaved so it takes a lot of salt to melt and owner only has one leg lol. He wants heavy salt all the time and it's a bar. 
sidewalks 40$

plowing 50$

now you tell me how you can make any money in this biz at that cost. now send some one out at 25$ a hour in a truck and your not even making money.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

you cant see it on here now but all snow has to be pushed to one spot of building due to septic tanks and the 7 dumpsters on the property


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

jbsplow;2042074 said:


> . I get 300$ for everything including salt it's never taken me more than 90
> Minutes. I use 75-100 pounds of salt depending on weather. Now you masters can start flaming away lol





jbsplow;2042102 said:


> lets break this down 150.00
> 
> 200 pounds of salt is 60.00$ spread
> (I meant this originally not 100 #) lot is in bad shape and needs to be repaved so it takes a lot of salt to melt and owner only has one leg lol. He wants heavy salt all the time and it's a bar.
> ...


Moving the gole posts?
So what is it,
75lbs or 200lbs, for one inch trigger ?
And a ton of salt costs how much?
Or a 50 lb bag of salt at $8.00 x 4= $32 x3. = $96
And at $96 to apply 200lb your doing very very well, 
Should be abel to melt 1" away with just salt, why plow?

Ok 45 to 1hr for plowing , it's only a AC so what if all the snow goes to one spot.

And you need to hussel to do the sidewalks.
As time is money.and your not made of time.

do you charge by the hr or by the push?

My price 
It's all about you.
So yea, I'd ask for $350 a push......
I'd be sitting at home if I tryed your pricing.

Or did you just want us to all know you have golden goose?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok first off, please learn to proof read if you would like us to start writing you an estimate that is accurate, and when the estimate is off because of your in-ability to proof read, you don't need to become defensive and sound like an idiot.

Now, after finding out the address of this site, as well as finding out its size, not including walkways to be UNDER half an acre. (Meaning using most companies bases for production this is a half hour push at the most) Saying I want $75 per hour for my truck, ill keep that number at $80 since you say it takes a little longer. Salt is $20 billed (per bag) after being spread, lets say 5 minutes per bag. Shoveling the walkways, would be another $30 but i bring a kid with me to work for $10 an hour, he does those while I plow as well as helps me salt. Lets break down the numbers.

Time plowing: 35 Minutes
Spreading Salt: 20 minutes total (but since theres two of us it takes ten).
Total time on lot: 45 minutes.
Total cost of salt and labor ($8 per bag of salt): $42 (ill give the helper a full hour)
Total I Am Charging: $190 with 200 pounds of salt (so my initial for $150 at 100 is valid)
After my expenses listed above I take home: $148 to cover my expenses for fuel insurance, etc. In the 45 minutes it took to plow that location.

Have a great day.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

jhall22guitar;2042121 said:


> Ok first off, please learn to proof read if you would like us to start writing you an estimate that is accurate, and when the estimate is off because of your in-ability to proof read, you don't need to become defensive and sound like an idiot.
> 
> Now, after finding out the address of this site, as well as finding out its size, not including walkways to be UNDER half an acre. (Meaning using most companies bases for production this is a half hour push at the most) Saying I want $75 per hour for my truck, ill keep that number at $80 since you say it takes a little longer. Salt is $20 billed (per bag) after being spread, lets say 5 minutes per bag. Shoveling the walkways, would be another $30 but i bring a kid with me to work for $10 an hour, he does those while I plow as well as helps me salt. Lets break down the numbers.
> 
> ...


 do you plow for a hobby or to make money?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

jbsplow;2042128 said:


> do you plow for a hobby or to make money?


Didn't I just prove I could make $148 in 45 minutes on a lot? A lot that you say takes you 90 minutes. Considering you can hire a sub for $85 an hour.

By the time you are don't clearing the lot 45 minutes after me I can have another lot done for the same price and make $300 before I pay for my fuel.

*117 N Main St, North Prairie, WI 53153 For anyone that wants it.*

Have fun, I think we proved our pricing would work, so take it how you want. You asked I answered with a full explanation, most people just get a number on the forum.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

thank you maybe ill drop it down to $150.....

btw ive got the lot on lock and I will be plowing it until I want to give it away.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

jbsplow;2042133 said:


> thank you maybe ill drop it down to $150.....
> 
> btw ive got the lot on lock and I will be plowing it until I want to give it away.


Thats what they all think.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

jhall22guitar;2042135 said:


> Thats what they all think.


 My family runs it and on top of that I bid it high on here to get snowfarmer excited


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

jbsplow;2042139 said:


> My family runs it and on top of that I bid it high on here to get snowfarmer excited


Whatever you say man. Have fun keyboard warrior.

Im outta here before MJD yells at me, he can probably lock this thread before anyone else comes back at you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jbsplow;2042139 said:


> My family runs it and on top of that I bid it high on here to get snowfarmer excited


You want a cookie?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2042176 said:


> You want a cookie?


I do...They go good with Budweiser


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2042176 said:


> You want a cookie?


Yes please:


----------



## 160SR (Oct 1, 2014)

If its costing you $350 or $400 or whatever, you can't do it for $300.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2042176 said:


> You want a cookie?


You're my favorite, can we get GV over here too?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

jhall22guitar;2042221 said:


> You're my favorite, can we get GV over here too?


That sounded a little creepy. No more favotites or you lose your man card.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

LapeerLandscape;2042247 said:


> That sounded a little creepy. No more favotites or you lose your man card.


My bad, i just like them for bashing the idiots.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I think that I figured it out.
He still lives in mom's basement.
She can't kick out littel jhoney.
It would beak her heart.

So dad payes littel Johnny whatever he askes for on hopes
He might move out some day.

Dad prob even pays his ins too.

But littel Jonny just spends it on crack.


Am I close?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I think I'm on to somthing.
Why wouldn't he have a career in the "family" business?


He's out playing plow-jockey and this is his only account, for life.Thumbs Up


Lol bid it high for me, gosh I'm flattered......pumpkin:

Signed your , master


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!

time to move on and to the OP, not cool to post a thread, drag it out "looking" for advice just to turn around and make a joke of it 

so, as I said, move on


----------

